
A blockchain in your browser - dsco
https://medium.com/@nima.boustanian/a-blockchain-in-your-browser-443ffa0cc3fc
======
dsco
I built this blockchain proof-of-concept which fits in 140 lines of code. It
contains concepts such as concurrent mining, proof-of-work and transactions,
all running in your browser.

